# Il paranormale



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

mi ha sempre angosciato .
ci sono delle cose inspiegabili che succedono senza una ragione.
voi ci credete?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

questo si che è un bel 3D.....si può scrivere per ore.

La butto lì al volo perchè stì fetenti mi fanno lavorare, spero di tornarci presto sull'argomento: io tanto ci credo quanto non ci credo. Diciamo che ho fiuto per i ciarlatani.....


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

ma hai mai avuto quella che definiscono una esperienza paranormale?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma hai mai avuto quella che definiscono una esperienza paranormale?


 
dipende che cosa intendi....


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma hai mai avuto quella che definiscono una esperienza paranormale?


tutte le volte che leggo certi utenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ok, sarò seria. 
A me è capitato qualche  volta  di avere la   sensazione che di notte ci sia qualcuno nella mia stanza (oltre al pilù)-
Ma non so se è vero o se sono mie sensazioni


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dipende che cosa intendi....


qualcosa che ti succede, che percepisci fisicamente e realmente ma che non ha spiegazioni


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi ha sempre angosciato .
> ci sono delle cose inspiegabili che succedono senza una ragione.
> voi ci credete?


 Non so cosa pensare... tendenzialmente sono scettico, ma certamente ci sono cose che son difficili da spiegare con le conoscenze attuali. Può darsi però che ciò che oggi chiamiamo paranormale, con gli anni perda il para. D'altronde, nei secoli scorsi il magnetismo (e tante altre cose) erano viste come magiche e misteriose.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> qualcosa che ti succede, che percepisci fisicamente e realmente ma che non ha spiegazioni


io ti ho risposto


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2009)

*..........*

Due o tre cose mi son accadute....molto particolari....!!!


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

a me è capitato almeno 3 volte.
stavo dormendo e mi sveglia il rumore di qualcosa che vola sopra di me, come se ci fosse un tessuto che si muove velocemente sopra di me.
ma giuro eh...da sentire l'aria che si muove.
personalmente mi son quasi cagata addosso


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me è capitato almeno 3 volte.
> stavo dormendo e mi sveglia il rumore di qualcosa che vola sopra di me, come se ci fosse un tessuto che si muove velocemente sopra di me.
> ma giuro eh...da sentire l'aria che si muove.
> personalmente mi son quasi cagata addosso


cazzo che orrore, immagino...


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi ha sempre angosciato .
> ci sono delle cose inspiegabili che succedono senza una ragione.
> voi ci credete?


Sono piuttosto scettica al riguardo.
L'unica cosa che ogni tanto mi capita è di incontrare casualmente per strada o di ricevere una telefonata dalla persona a cui stavo intensamente pensando magari poche ore prima. E questo accade con gente che non vedo regolarmente.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Io ci credo ma non mi è mai successo nulla di "strano"...però ogni volta che sogno mia nonna sento che la sua presenza nel sogno è diversa da quella degli altri, lei è vera, è reale. Se sogno qualcuno sono sempre solo "immagini" della persona e generalmente al mattino me ne ricordo la presenza nel sogno ma niente di più. Quando sogno lei è diverso, mi ricordo ogni sensazione per giorni...


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto scettica al riguardo.
> *L'unica cosa che ogni tanto mi capita è di incontrare casualmente per strada o di ricevere una telefonata dalla persona a cui stavo intensamente pensando magari poche ore prima*. E questo accade con gente che non vedo regolarmente.


hai detto niente!! guarda, anche io sono sempre stata scettica e sono un pò come san tommaso, ma questa della presenza sopra la mia testa di notte si è ripetuta uguale per 3 volte e ti giuro che tutte le volte la mia gattina che di solito dorme nella sua cesta in stanza l'ho trovata sotto la federa del divano


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai detto niente!! guarda, anche io sono sempre stata scettica e sono un pò come san tommaso, ma questa della presenza sopra la mia testa di notte si è ripetuta uguale per 3 volte e ti giuro che tutte le volte la mia gattina che di solito dorme nella sua cesta in stanza l'ho trovata sotto la federa del divano


 
Mamma Bru, io me la farei addosso!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mamma Bru, io me la farei addosso!


io so che comunque le presenze, nel senso delle anime dei morti, non sono cattive quindi non ho paura


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mamma Bru, io me la farei addosso!


infatti 
avevo il terrore di aprire gli occhi.
però mi ero informata e avevo cercato su internet e ho scoperto che potrebbe essere uno stato di dormiveglia che tu percepisci come reale.
però ti giuro lale, c'era qualcosa, e io l'ho sentito benissimo, reale. Sentivo l'aria muoversi tra i miei capelli 
e pure la gatta che se nè è filata in salotto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




per qualche gg ho avuto paura di dormire con la luce spenta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi ha rasserenata un pò il ganzo (torinese e amante di queste cose) che mi ha detto che le presenze possono essere anche positive.
speriamo


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti
> avevo il terrore di aprire gli occhi.
> però mi ero informata e avevo cercato su internet e ho scoperto che potrebbe essere uno stato di dormiveglia che tu percepisci come reale.
> però ti giuro lale, c'era qualcosa, e io l'ho sentito benissimo, reale. Sentivo l'aria muoversi tra i miei capelli
> ...


 
Lo immagino. Comunque i fantasmi a casa mia non verrebbero, quelli di sopra rompono troppo le palle, urlano sempre anche in piena notte...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai detto niente!! guarda, anche io sono sempre stata scettica e sono un pò come san tommaso, ma questa della presenza sopra la mia testa di notte si è ripetuta uguale per 3 volte e ti giuro che tutte le volte la mia gattina che di solito dorme nella sua cesta in stanza l'ho trovata sotto la federa del divano


ho un olfatto finissimo: a me capita spesso di sentire un profumo, profumo di rosa, per la precisione, in posti in cui è proprio impossibile che vi siano questi fiori: tipo sulle dolomiti o in riva al mare o, in sala parto. 
quanto alla presenza sulla testa, mi è capitato qualche volta a casa di mia nonna , di riposare in giardino e sentire come un velo di raso, di seta...cioè di sentire proprio il contatto con la pelle e lo spostamento dell'aria....ma non c'era niente...però i cani eran ritornati nella cuccia


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti
> avevo il terrore di aprire gli occhi.
> però mi ero informata e avevo cercato su internet e ho scoperto che potrebbe essere uno stato di dormiveglia che tu percepisci come reale.
> però ti giuro lale, c'era qualcosa, e io l'ho sentito benissimo, reale. Sentivo l'aria muoversi tra i miei capelli
> ...


 penso che l'ipotesi più probabile sia quella del dormiveglia.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io so che comunque le presenze, *nel senso delle anime dei morti, non sono cattive *quindi non ho paura


Ammesso esistano, mi sa che dipende da com'era la persona in vita...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che l'ipotesi più probabile sia quella del dormiveglia.



anche l'autosuggestione credo che  ,a volte, influenzi moltissimo.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche l'autosuggestione credo che ,a volte, influenzi moltissimo.


 oppure ha degli spifferi.deve sempre riparare la portafinestra?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ammesso esistano, mi sa che dipende da com'era la persona in vita...


io parlo di anime morte di persone a me care, che si palesano in qualche modo a  me perchè mi mancano.

Cioè ..credo...(spero)


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho un olfatto finissimo: a me capita spesso di sentire un profumo, profumo di rosa, per la precisione, in posti in cui è proprio impossibile che vi siano questi fiori: tipo sulle dolomiti o in riva al mare o, in sala parto.
> quanto alla presenza sulla testa, mi è capitato qualche volta a casa di mia nonna , di riposare in giardino e sentire come un velo di raso, di seta...cioè di sentire proprio il contatto con la pelle e lo spostamento dell'aria....ma non c'era niente...però i cani eran ritornati nella cuccia


ciao emma  

	
	
		
		
	


	




pure io ho sentito il contatto con la pelle, e lo spostamento dell'aria.
può essere autosuggestione una volta, ma tre uguali mi pare strano


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> oppure ha degli spifferi.deve sempre riparare la portafinestra?


non ti capita mai di aspettare con ansia una persona con la quale hai un appuntamento e ti pare di vederla anche se non c'è?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciao emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pure a me


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> pure a me


che cagaccio però


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti capita mai di aspettare con ansia una persona con la quale hai un appuntamento e ti pare di vederla anche se non c'è?


 no


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io parlo di anime morte di persone a me care, che si palesano in qualche modo a me perchè mi mancano.
> 
> Cioè ..credo...(spero)


 ah ok... però (sempre per chi crede a queste presenze) il problema è che si possono palesare presenze del tutto estranee a chi conoscevamo in vita.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no


a me si


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche l'autosuggestione credo che ,a volte, influenzi moltissimo.


 Nella maggior parte dei casi è così... però restano sempre alcuni fatti molto difficili da spiegare solo con la suggestione...E' come per l'avvistamento degli UFO... quasi sempre esiste una spiegazione "terrestre", ma a volte non si sa cosa pensare.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nella maggior parte dei casi è così... però restano sempre alcuni fatti molto difficili da spiegare solo con la suggestione...E' come per l'avvistamento degli UFO... quasi sempre esiste una spiegazione "terrestre", ma a volte non si sa cosa pensare.


hai visto quelli pubblicati dalla base a londra l'altro giorno??


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nella maggior parte dei casi è così... però restano sempre alcuni fatti molto difficili da spiegare solo con la suggestione...E' come per l'avvistamento degli UFO... quasi sempre esiste una spiegazione "terrestre", ma a volte non si sa cosa pensare.


a me sconvolgono parecchio le esperienze di quelli che escono dal loro corpo in condizioni di coma o di pericolo di vita.
oh..raccontano tutti le stesse cose, le stesse sensazioni e le stesse immagini  non può essere una autosuggestione collettiva.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai detto niente!! guarda, anche io sono sempre stata scettica e sono un pò come san tommaso, ma questa della presenza sopra la mia testa di notte si è ripetuta uguale per 3 volte e ti giuro che tutte le volte la mia gattina che di solito dorme nella sua cesta in stanza l'ho trovata sotto la federa del divano


A me era successo anni fa una cisa simile. Una sera ero in casa da sola perchè mio marito era uscito e a un certo punto il  mio gatto è come impazzito. Ha cominciato a miagolare e a fare il pelo dritto...e guardava fisso in un punto. Poi a un certo punto è schizzato via come un lampo e si è infilato sotto il divano.
Io ero terrorizata perchè pensavo che fosse entrato qualcuno in casa. Ma non c'era nessuno. Il gatto ha continuato così per due ore...al che ricordo che ho chiamato mio padre e gli ho detto che sarei andata a casa loro. Quando poi mi è venuto a prendere mio marito abbiamo ritrovato a casa il gatto tutto tranquillo.
La cosa si è ripetuta per 3 sere di seguito e sempre alla stessa ora.
Mio marito dice che deve aver sentito dei rumori particolari che in quelle serate si verificavano vicino a casa nostra. E' probabile.
Non è più successo. ma vi dico solo che proprio un giorno prima del fatto era morto un nostro parente stretto!


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me sconvolgono parecchio le esperienze di quelli che escono dal loro corpo in condizioni di coma o di pericolo di vita.
> oh..raccontano tutti le stesse cose, le stesse sensazioni e le stesse immagini non può essere una autosuggestione collettiva.


 c'è da considerare uno stato ipnotico che potrebbe essere causato dai farmaci


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A me era successo anni fa una cisa simile. Una sera ero in casa da sola perchè mio marito era uscito e a un certo punto il  mio gatto è come impazzito. Ha cominciato a miagolare e a fare il pelo dritto...e guardava fisso in un punto. Poi a un certo punto è schizzato via come un lampo e si è infilato sotto il divano.
> Io ero terrorizata perchè pensavo che fosse entrato qualcuno in casa. Ma non c'era nessuno. Il gatto ha continuato così per due ore...al che ricordo che ho chiamato mio padre e gli ho detto che sarei andata a casa loro. Quando poi mi è venuto a prendere mio marito abbiamo ritrovato a casa il gatto tutto tranquillo.
> La cosa si è ripetuta per 3 sere di seguito e sempre alla stessa ora.
> Mio marito dice che deve aver sentito dei rumori particolari che in quelle serate si verificavano vicino a casa nostra. E' probabile.
> Non è più successo. ma vi dico solo che proprio un giorno prima del fatto era morto un nostro parente stretto!


che caga!!!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me sconvolgono parecchio le esperienze di quelli che escono dal loro corpo in condizioni di coma o di pericolo di vita.
> oh..raccontano tutti le stesse cose, le stesse sensazioni e le stesse immagini non può essere una autosuggestione collettiva.


 Un mio amico si allena da anni per farlo volontariamente, e nonostante alcune pessime esperienze, persevera.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai visto quelli pubblicati dalla base a londra l'altro giorno??


 Si!!!


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A me era successo anni fa una cisa simile. Una sera ero in casa da sola perchè mio marito era uscito e a un certo punto il mio gatto è come impazzito. Ha cominciato a miagolare e a fare il pelo dritto...e guardava fisso in un punto. Poi a un certo punto è schizzato via come un lampo e si è infilato sotto il divano.
> Io ero terrorizata perchè pensavo che fosse entrato qualcuno in casa. Ma non c'era nessuno. Il gatto ha continuato così per due ore...al che ricordo che ho chiamato mio padre e gli ho detto che sarei andata a casa loro. Quando poi mi è venuto a prendere mio marito abbiamo ritrovato a casa il gatto tutto tranquillo.
> La cosa si è ripetuta per 3 sere di seguito e sempre alla stessa ora.
> Mio marito dice che deve aver sentito dei rumori particolari che in quelle serate si verificavano vicino a casa nostra. E' probabile.
> Non è più successo. ma vi dico solo che proprio un giorno prima del fatto era morto un nostro parente stretto!


gli animali in genere ma sopratutto i gatti sono molto sensibili a queste cose, e io sono sicura che sia il tuo che la mia hanno sentito qualcosa, una presenza.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da considerare uno stato ipnotico che potrebbe essere causato dai farmaci


bhè ma tutti uguali??? capita anche a quelli che magari hanno avuto un incidente, sono sul tavolo operatorio ma non gli hanno fatto ancora niente .


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si!!!


sembravano proprio ufo..


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè ma tutti uguali??? capita anche a quelli che magari hanno avuto un incidente, sono sul tavolo operatorio ma non gli hanno fatto ancora niente .


se sei in coma sei in uno stato cerebrale comune a tutti.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se sei in coma sei in uno stato cerebrale comune a tutti.


può essere, ma tutti vedono la stessa cosa?
il tunnel, la luce e poi loro al di fuori del corpo


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> può essere, ma tutti vedono la stessa cosa?
> il tunnel, la luce e poi loro al di fuori del corpo


bhò....effettivamente è strano..


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sembravano proprio ufo..


Guarda, io penso che esistano altre civiltà intelligenti (o meglio, penso sia statisticamente probabilissimo che esistano). Chissà, può darsi che ci stiano studiando, come noi studiamo le altre specie sulla terra.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda, io penso che esistano altre civiltà intelligenti (o meglio, penso sia statisticamente probabilissimo che esistano). Chissà può darsi che ci stiano studiando, come noi studiamo le altre specie sulla terra.


bhè ma perchè devono essere intelligenti? magari sono più scemi di noi


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda, io penso che esistano altre civiltà intelligenti (o meglio, penso sia statisticamente probabilissimo che esistano). Chissà, può darsi che ci stiano studiando, come noi studiamo le altre specie sulla terra.


a me gli extraterrestri però fanno caga....
non so perchè ma non credo che siano buoni 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi..cazzo guardano??


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> gli animali in genere ma sopratutto i gatti sono molto sensibili a queste cose, e io sono sicura che sia il tuo che la mia hanno sentito qualcosa, una presenza.


Infatti. La prima reazione che ho avuto vedendolo così (ma poi fissava proprio un punto preciso, in mezzo al corridoio, ne sono sicura!) è che ci fosse una persona (viva) in casa. E quello si che mi ha terrorizzato...mi si era gelato il sangue...avevo pensato di catapultarmi verso la porta e di scheggiare fuori. Poi ho ragionato e sono andata a vedere se la porta era chiusa. Dopo che ho verificato che effettivamente non c'era nessuno ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo e mi sono detta...beh, se è un fantasma sto più tranquilla 
I vivi sono mooolto più pericolosi!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè ma perchè devono essere intelligenti? magari sono più scemi di noi


Se sanno viaggiare nello spazio interstellare, sono sicuramente anni luce davanti a noi come intelligenza... poi ci saranno anche gli idioti


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti. La prima reazione che ho avuto vedendolo così (ma poi fissava proprio un punto, ne sono sicura!) è che ci fosse una persona (viva) in casa. E quello si che mi ha terrorizzato...mi si era gelato il sangue...avevo pensato di catapultarmi verso la porta e di scheggiare fuori. Poi ho ragionato e sono andata a vedere se la porta era chiusa. Dopo che ho verificato che effettivamente non c'era nessuno in casa ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo e mi sono detta...beh, se è un fantasma sto più tranquilla
> *I vivi sono mooolto più pericolosi*!


 
concordo.
però anche i fantasmi..caghetta me la danno.
cmq a me queste cose che non si possono spiegare mi intrippano un casino


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

*OT PER RANATAN*

Scusatemi, ma ho letto solo ora in un altro thread che la famiglia di trad.net si sta allargando: augurissimi Ranatan....scusa per il ritardo


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me gli extraterrestri però fanno caga....
> *non so perchè ma non credo che siano buoni*
> 
> 
> ...


 Lo penso anche io... o meglio, lo penso se rifletto su come noi trattiamo le specie meno intelligenti di noi...


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Scusatemi, ma ho letto solo ora in un altro thread che la famiglia di trad.net si sta allargando: augurissimi Ranatan....scusa per il ritardo


Grazie emma!
Un bacione


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me gli extraterrestri però fanno caga....
> non so perchè ma non credo che siano buoni
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se fosse vero che vengono a studiarci, non sarebbe logico che a quest'ora si fossero palesati di più?
In fondo è da svariati decenni che si sente di avvistamenti. Cosa aspettano? In fondo anche a loro i viaggi intergalattici costeranno in termini di tempo e energia!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Una volta, ero incinta, ho visto un bimbo girare per la stanza, una presenza. Mi hanno spiegato che probabilmente era l'anima della bambina che portavo in grembo che si faceva un giretto...un classico momento extracorporeo.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Una volta, ero incinta, ho visto un bimbo girare per la stanza, una presenza. Mi hanno spiegato che probabilmente era l'anima della bambina che portavo in grembo che si faceva un giretto...un classico momento extracorporeo.


che storia


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Una volta, ero incinta, ho visto un bimbo girare per la stanza, una presenza. Mi hanno spiegato che probabilmente era l'anima della bambina che portavo in grembo che si faceva un giretto...un classico momento extracorporeo.


Ammazza!
Ma visto in che senso? 
Anche io ero incinta quando è successa la cosa del mio gatto!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti. La prima reazione che ho avuto vedendolo così (ma poi fissava proprio un punto preciso, in mezzo al corridoio, ne sono sicura!) è che ci fosse una persona (viva) in casa. E quello si che mi ha terrorizzato...mi si era gelato il sangue...avevo pensato di catapultarmi verso la porta e di scheggiare fuori. Poi ho ragionato e sono andata a vedere se la porta era chiusa. Dopo che ho verificato che effettivamente non c'era nessuno ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo e mi sono detta...beh, se è un fantasma sto più tranquilla
> I vivi sono mooolto più pericolosi!



anche a me pilù fa cagare sotto spesso...
corruga la fronte e guarda fisso un punto della stanza con aria spaventata


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me è capitato almeno 3 volte.
> stavo dormendo e mi sveglia il rumore di qualcosa che vola sopra di me, come se ci fosse *un tessuto che si muove* velocemente sopra di me.
> ma giuro eh...da sentire *l'aria che si muove*.
> personalmente mi son quasi cagata addosso


Avevi mangiato legumi?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto scettica al riguardo.
> L'unica cosa che ogni tanto mi capita è di incontrare casualmente per strada o di ricevere una telefonata dalla persona a cui stavo intensamente pensando magari poche ore prima. E questo accade con gente che non vedo regolarmente.


 
questo avviene sempre, io lo USO, è la legge della sincronicità (Jung).

Le coincidenze non sono mai tali, sono sempre messaggi dell'inconscio collettivo. E se desideri chiamare qualcuno o risolvere un problema, questo avviene. Fai un esperimento, vedi come funziona!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma se fosse vero che vengono a studiarci, non sarebbe logico che a quest'ora si fossero palesati di più?
> In fondo è da svariati decenni che si sente di avvistamenti. Cosa aspettano? In fondo anche a loro i viaggi intergalattici costeranno in termini di tempo e energia!


 In realtà, indizi di presenze aliene esistono da millenni...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io... o meglio, lo penso se rifletto su come noi trattiamo le specie meno intelligenti di noi...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi ha rasserenata un pò il ganzo (*torinese* e amante di queste cose) che mi ha detto che le presenze possono essere anche positive.
> speriamo


 
ma dai!
beh, noi siamo la città magica per eccellenza! A chi viene qui (ehm...Grande...) faccio fare sempre il tour della magia nera!


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2009)

Il paranormale è tale, come ha detto Molti, finchè non lo si spiega scientificamente. 
La scienza avversa solo le risposte troppo facili e laconiche, oppure basate sulla fede (uguale), ma non disdegna di indagare anche in ciò che pareparanormale.

A me una zingara ha detto di starmene lontano dalle sedute spiritiche, ed applico con attenzione questo consiglio (quantomeno risparmio parecchio).


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Comunque attenzione, un conto sono le PRESENZE - che sostanzialmente sono sempre neutre - un conto i fenomeni negativi delle energie che ristagnano su luoghi d'orrore....(hanno un nome in gergo tecnico, ma in questo momento mi sfugge...)


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me pilù fa cagare sotto spesso...
> corruga la fronte e guarda fisso un punto della stanza con aria spaventata


Penso che loro sentano rumori per noi inudibili e li avvertano anche a km di distanza.
Lo stesso vale per gli abbassamenti di energia. Il mio gatto "avverte" quando sta per mancar la luce nel quartiere. Vedo che si spaventa e rimane immobile e dopo un attimo manca la luce o ci sono lievi interruzioni


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2009)

Per mia convinzione non vi è nulla nel non fisico che possa essere malvagio. La malvagità è della materia, non dello spirito, ed i mostri, i poltergeist, gli spiriti malvagi non sono a mio avviso altro che la proiezione delle paure terrene.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma dai!
> beh, noi siamo la città magica per eccellenza! A chi viene qui (ehm...Grande...) faccio fare sempre il tour della magia nera!


anche lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




faceva le sedute spiritiche.
io di quelle cose lì ho paura


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In realtà, indizi di presenze aliene esistono da millenni...


Certo, ma il Cicap se non sbaglio, ha sempre dato una spiegazione logica e ben documentata a questi indizi o avvistamenti.
Ha smascherato anche moltissimi truffatori che professavano di avere doti paranormali


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure io. anche se a volte mi rendo conto che sono palesemente delle cazzate mi inquietano da morire


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il paranormale è tale, come ha detto Molti, finchè non lo si spiega scientificamente.
> La scienza avversa solo le risposte troppo facili e laconiche, oppure basate sulla fede (uguale), *ma non disdegna di indagare anche in ciò che pareparanormale.*
> 
> A me una zingara ha detto di starmene lontano dalle sedute spiritiche, ed applico con attenzione questo consiglio (quantomeno risparmio parecchio).


 Si, come a Caronia... lì sta capitando qualcosa di davvero eccezionale.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Penso che loro sentano rumori per noi inudibili e li avvertano anche a km di distanza.
> Lo stesso vale per gli abbassamenti di energia. Il mio gatto "avverte" quando sta per mancar la luce nel quartiere. Vedo che si spaventa e rimane immobile e dopo un attimo manca la luce o ci sono lievi interruzioni



ho letto che riescono a "sentire" anche i tumori!!
Ho visto in televisione di una che ne aveva uno sul polpaccio e ogni volta che era in piedi il cane le posava il tartufo sopra  e spingeva piano guaendo..
Dopo un sacco di volte lei si è fatta visitare e gliel'hanno scoperto.
So anche che sentono quando stanno arrivando le crisi epilettiche o infarti..
Che magnifici esseri che sono cazzo!!


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho letto che riescono a "sentire" anche i tumori!!
> Ho visto in televisione di una che ne aveva uno sul polpaccio e ogni volta che era in piedi il cane le posava il tartufo sopra e spingeva piano guaendo..
> Dopo un sacco di volte lei si è fatta visitare e gliel'hanno scoperto.
> So anche che sentono quando stanno arrivando le crisi epilettiche o infarti..
> Che magnifici esseri che sono cazzo!!


Questo l'ho letto anche io. E sentono anche quando il padrone sta arrivando a casa.Il cane che avevo dai miei genitori, sentiva quando mia madre parcheggiava l'auto in strada e si metteva ben prima che io mi accorgessi del rientro vicino alla porta...e abitavamo al terzo piano!
Sono starordinari


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Certo, ma il Cicap se non sbaglio, ha sempre dato una spiegazione logica e ben documentata a questi indizi o avvistamenti.
> Ha smascherato anche moltissimi truffatori che professavano di avere doti paranormali


 Il Cicap è un'associazione benemerita ma non riesce a spiegare tutto, e a volte esagera al contrario...


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

sentono anche i terremoti


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il Cicap è un'associazione benemerita ma non riesce a spiegare tutto, e a volte esagera al contrario...


Questo, talvolta, l'ho pensato anche io.
Però meno male che ci sono. Molti di loro sono davvero dei professionisti.
Una volta ho asistito a Padova a un loro congresso (c'erano anche Piero Angela e Pomidoro) e ne ero uscita entusiasta


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Questo, talvolta, l'ho pensato anche io.
> *Però meno male che ci sono. Molti di loro sono davvero dei professionisti*.
> Una volta ho asistito a Padova a un loro congresso (c'erano anche Piero Angela e Pomidoro) e ne ero uscita entusiasta


 Assolutamente si. Tra l'altro, hanno perfettamente ragione nel dire che le prove le deve portare chi asserisce che un fatto straordinario avvenga. 
E per fatti straordinari, ci vogliono prove certe. Altrimenti si resta nel mondo dell'irrazionale, dove tutto è possibile.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Questo l'ho letto anche io. E sentono anche quando il padrone sta arrivando a casa.Il cane che avevo dai miei genitori, sentiva quando mia madre parcheggiava l'auto in strada e si metteva ben prima che io mi accorgessi del rientro vicino alla porta...e abitavamo al terzo piano!
> Sono starordinari


 
quello è incredibile.
mi dice la mia vicina che la gatta non miagola quasi mai, ma quando inizia lei dopo 2 minuti sente me che apro la porta


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello è incredibile.
> mi dice la mia vicina che la gatta non miagola quasi mai, ma quando inizia lei dopo 2 minuti sente me che apro la porta


Ecco! Solo il mio gatto se ne catafotte di me!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello è incredibile.
> mi dice la mia vicina che la gatta non miagola quasi mai, ma quando inizia lei dopo 2 minuti sente me che apro la porta


bhè , sai bene che i cani avvertono il tuo arrivo sempre.
MI fa impazzire che capiscano anche che quella che arriva, fra tante, sia la TUA macchina


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè , sai bene che i cani avvertono il tuo arrivo sempre.
> MI fa impazzire che capiscano anche che quella che arriva, fra tante, sia la TUA macchina


 Però in efeftti, se ascolti bene, anche tu ti accorgeresti dell'auto.
Ho provato a farci caso. Adesso abito al secondo piano e anche con le finestre chiuse mi accorgo quando arriva mio marito dal rumore della sua auto e dal modo in cui sbatte la portiera.
Solo che noi dobbiamo proprio metterci tutta l'attenzione possibile...loro sono infallibili


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Però in efeftti, se ascolti bene, anche tu ti accorgeresti dell'auto.
> Ho provato a farci caso. Adesso abito al secondo piano e anche con le finestre chiuse mi accorgo quando arriva mio marito dal rumore della sua auto e dal modo in cui sbatte la portiera.
> *Solo che noi dobbiamo proprio metterci tutta l'attenzione possibile...loro sono infallibili*


 Lo sviluppo dell'intelligenza, ha attenuato i nostri sensi e i nostri istinti... credo sia normale.
Loro sono molto abili a percepire cose che anche i nostri lontani antenati sentivano... noi ora non più. Ma noi possiamo comporre la nona sinfonia di Beethoven, o andare sulla Luna, o curare malattie terribili.
C'è sempre un dare-avere, e non esiste mai guadagno senza qualche perdita.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Però in efeftti, se ascolti bene, anche tu ti accorgeresti dell'auto.
> Ho provato a farci caso. Adesso abito al secondo piano e anche con le finestre chiuse mi accorgo quando arriva mio marito dal rumore della sua auto e dal modo in cui sbatte la portiera.
> Solo che noi dobbiamo proprio metterci tutta l'attenzione possibile...loro sono infallibili


il pilù di asu non può sentire il rumore della mia macchina perchè il balcone è troppo lontano.
eppure asu dice che quando io sto arrivando lui lo capisce, inizia a correre avanti e indietro davanti alla porta scodinzolando come un matto.
sono incredibili 

l'ultima volta il coglione mi ha fatto le feste mentre ero seduta e ancora un pò mi cava un occhio


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il pilù di asu non può sentire il rumore della mia macchina perchè il balcone è troppo lontano.
> eppure asu dice che quando io sto arrivando lui lo capisce, inizia a correre avanti e indietro davanti alla porta scodinzolando come un matto.
> sono incredibili
> 
> * l'ultima volta il coglione mi ha fatto le feste mentre ero seduta e ancora un pò mi cava un occhio*





















senza contare che quando sono giù in mezzo al prato e so che tu devi venire (ma non sei ancora manco vicina a casa mia) gli dico:
pilù! arriva la zia!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  lui corre verso il parcheggio a cercarti


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Comunque non è giusto usare pilù come campione perchè ,essendo mio, è di un'intelligenza e bellezza molto sopra alla media 

	
	
		
		
	


	





due o tre spanne sopra agli altri


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senza contare che quando sono giù in mezzo al prato e so che tu devi venire (ma non sei ancora manco vicina a casa mia) gli dico:
> *pilù! arriva la zia*!!
> 
> 
> ...


due coglioni al prezzo di uno.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












zia sarai tu racchia


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> due coglioni al prezzo di uno..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cara grazia che non gli  dico: arriva   zia pittipat


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cara grazia che non gli dico: arriva zia pittipat


io a tippi dico :dai che sta arrivando la racchia.
e lei mi fa il gesto dell'ombrello con le zampine e si sposta in camera da letto


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> due coglioni al prezzo di uno..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma di che ti lamenti, in più che ti fa festa. Non sei mai contenta!
Il mio gatto quando rientro a casa il massimo che fa è dirigersi mollemente verso la ciotola della pappa in cucina...mica mi fa festa quell'opportunista!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma di che ti lamenti, in più che ti fa festa. Non sei mai contenta!
> Il mio gatto quando rientro a casa il massimo che fa è dirigersi mollemente verso la ciotola della pappa in cucina...mica mi fa festa quell'opportunista!


infatti è invidiosissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la sua quando arriva manco gira la testa, però se mi levo le scarpe da tennis puzzolenti, quella stronzetta che fa tanto la cagona , ci si ficca con il muso dentro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La prossima volta che arriva dico al pilù di non cagarsela


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti è invidiosissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la tippi è una gattina educata e poco espansiva.
le feste le fa solo a me e al ganzo.
tu non la coccoli mai, perchè dovrebbe farti le feste?
io l'amor di pilù me lo guadagno


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Aprile 2009)

Tanto il migliore è Trippa!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

sono sempre stato decisamente scettico ma:

- è comprovato che spesso alcune persone, non tutti, riescano a percepire cose che altri non sentono nemmeno.
- è possibile affinare la tecnica di percezione
- alcune cose che per alcuni sono incomprensibili c'è chi è pronto a giurare di averle avvertite ( viste, sentite annusate o altro )

i fenomeni paranormali si possono manifestare sotto diverse forme: alcuni studiosi affermano che anche gli stati d'ansia o di paura ingiustificata che molta gente ha prima di fare una determinata cosa siano degli input extrasensoriali e pochi sanno decifrarli in tempo utile.

Generalmente i medium sono coloro che sono riusciti a trovare il modo di incanalare le proprie energie con un'altra dimesione probabilmente parallela alla nostra ( vedi la nota teoria degli universi paralleli ). Purtroppo moltissimi ciarlatani se ne approfittano.

Avvertire delle vibrazioni, dei profumi, dell'aria in movimento molte volte dipende dal nostro subconscio e non è detto che tutto sia riconducibile al paranormale.
Riuscire ad entrare in uno stato di semi incoscenza o di trance ed avvertire direttamente un contatto con qualsiasi entità, in forma scritta o parlata sono cose che alcuni riescono a fare.

Certo è ben difficile discernere il vero dalla sceneggiata, per questo ho detto che tanto ci credo quanto sono scettico.

A scanso di equivoci, stò alla larga da certe pratiche.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

riguardo ai gatti: i mici hanno la capacità di avvertire frequenze sonore nell'ordine degli ultrasuoni: quando si piazzano a puntare un angolo della casa o inspiegabilmente fuggono è perchè hanno captato una sorgente di rumore ad ultrasuoni.

Provate a puntare verso di loro uno di quei vecchi telecomandi della TV ad ultrasuoni e vedrete come saltano!!

Tempo fà, però, ho letto un articolo di uno studioso inglese del paranormale che ha formulato una teoria: partendo dalla base che i fenomini paranormali sono strettamente correlati con fonti di energia e di magnetismo, alcune "presenze" emettono onde elettromagnetiche di cui alcune frequenze spurie sono, appunto, degli ultrasuoni.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> .
> 
> Provate a puntare verso di loro uno di quei vecchi telecomandi della TV ad ultrasuoni e vedrete come saltano!!
> 
> .


ma anche no


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche no


non intendevo torturarli ( mi rendo conto rileggendo la mia frase che potesse essere interpretata così ). 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A loro non provoca nessun fastidio se non l'avvertire un suono.

I gatti sono sempre in allerta, anche quando dormono riescono a mantenersi vigili: è il loro istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche no


se quella zozzona la prossima volta che vengo non mi fa le festine vedi come la faccio saltare


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se quella zozzona la prossima volta che vengo non mi fa le festine vedi come la faccio saltare












  vedo che ti sta per arrivare un calcione negli stinchi


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vedo che ti sta per arrivare un calcione negli stinchi


 
uffa come sei!! io a Trippino faccio un sacco di dispetti


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

sia chiaro che io adoro i gatti.....


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sia chiaro che io adoro i gatti.....


anch'io.
In salmì sopratutto


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2009)

*.......*

Preferisco i cani...o i miei diamantini di gould...!!


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io.
> In salmì sopratutto


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


ma anche al forno con patate non dev'esser male 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(segnalato anche il gatto eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Aprile 2009)

ho sentito a proposito un neuro...qualcosa( un medico  comunque) che diceva che delle nostre potenzialità sensoriali utilizziamo solo una bassissima percentuale.
la percezione di odori o come nel caso di Emmma -che saluto- di profumi diceva lo stesso e alrei neurologhi intervistati indicano la presenza di qualcosa o addirittura di qualcuno che è scomparso da poco.

queste cose sono studiate da scienziati. e documentate....non sono bufale di autosuggestione.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io.
> In salmì sopratutto





soleluna80 ha detto:


>





Asudem ha detto:


> ma anche al forno con patate non dev'esser male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se mi zozzate anche questo post prima vi spacco i denti davanti e poi vi segnalo


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Aprile 2009)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco i cani...o i miei diamantini di gould...!!


e a te  che era capitato?


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Una volta, ero incinta, ho visto un bimbo girare per la stanza, una presenza. Mi hanno spiegato che probabilmente era l'anima della bambina che portavo in grembo che si faceva un giretto...un classico momento extracorporeo.


ecco..


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Aprile 2009)

*ranatan*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti. La prima reazione che ho avuto vedendolo così (ma poi fissava proprio un punto preciso, in mezzo al corridoio, ne sono sicura!) è che ci fosse una persona (viva) in casa. E quello si che mi ha terrorizzato...mi si era gelato il sangue...avevo pensato di catapultarmi verso la porta e di scheggiare fuori. Poi ho ragionato e sono andata a vedere se la porta era chiusa. Dopo che ho verificato che effettivamente non c'era nessuno ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo e mi sono detta...beh, se è un fantasma sto più tranquilla
> I vivi sono mooolto più pericolosi!



che spavento,,,maro....


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ecco! Solo il mio gatto se ne catafotte di me!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io.
> In salmì sopratutto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*salve.*



Brugola ha detto:


> mi ha sempre angosciato .
> ci sono delle cose inspiegabili che succedono senza una ragione.
> voi ci credete?


Si, io ci credo e preferisco rimuovere il pensiero. E' roba assolutamente fuori dal nostro controllo ...... paura matta.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si, io ci credo e preferisco rimuovere il pensiero. E' roba assolutamente fuori dal nostro controllo ...... paura matta.


 
ma non sei curioso di capire?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*................*



Brugola ha detto:


> ma non sei curioso di capire?


Ti dirò la verità: ho sempre paura di non riuscire a tornare indietro, volente o nolente da certe cose ..... affascinanti ma pericolose. E tu invece? Te la senti di spingerti oltre il "normale"?


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ti dirò la verità: ho sempre paura di non riuscire a tornare indietro, volente o nolente da certe cose ..... affascinanti ma pericolose. E tu invece? Te la senti di spingerti oltre il "normale"?


no  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  però mi incuriosiscono da morire


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ti dirò la verità: ho sempre paura di non riuscire a tornare indietro, volente o nolente da certe cose ..... affascinanti ma pericolose. E tu invece? Te la senti di spingerti oltre il "normale"?





Brugola ha detto:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
un consiglio: se avete il minimo dubbio di non saper controllare tutto ciò che dal paranormale può scaturire, statene alla larga


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*..........................*



Brugola ha detto:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo capisco. Se ti interessa, m sono certo che già le sai, ti raconto un pò di leggende rock/occulto. magari apro un post.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lo capisco. Se ti interessa, m sono certo che già le sai, ti raconto un pò di *leggende* rock/occulto. magari apro un post.


le leggende sono folklore legato al mistico.

Qualcuno, nella fattispecie, ne ha fatto una setta.

vade retro.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lo capisco. Se ti interessa, m sono certo che già le sai, ti raconto un pò di leggende rock/occulto. magari apro un post.


dai


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*....................*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> le leggende sono folklore legato al mistico.
> 
> Qualcuno, nella fattispecie, ne ha fatto una setta.
> 
> vade retro.


Ok, ma non avevo intenzione di fare adepti (sono iscritto solo al collocamento) ma solo di raccontare un pò di roba di comune fruibilità su tutti i mass media e anche on line. Comunque vado dietro, tranquillo. Brugola, ne riparliamo. Non voglio infastidire nessuno.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ok, ma non avevo intenzione di fare adepti (sono iscritto solo al collocamento) ma solo di raccontare un pò di roba di comune fruibilità su tutti i mass media e anche on line. Comunque vado dietro, tranquillo. Brugola, ne riparliamo. Non voglio infastidire nessuno.


 
no aspetta: non era mia intenzione tapparti la bocca ( non ne ho il diritto ).

E' solo che rock duro e occultismo sono sempre stati uniti, più per sensazionalismo e pubblicità che altro.

Ma abbiamo potuto vedere in un recente passato che purtroppo qualcuno è andato oltre.
Per questo motivo personalmente prendo questi discorsi molto con le pinze.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*...................*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> no aspetta: non era mia intenzione tapparti la bocca ( non ne ho il diritto ).
> 
> E' solo che rock duro e occultismo sono sempre stati uniti, più per sensazionalismo e pubblicità che altro.
> 
> ...


Ehi, stai sereno, capisco benissimo. Peraltro ora devo anche andare quindi comunque non avrei avuto tempo. Cmq non volevo parlare di rock duro ma roba più vecchia nel tempo. Insomma irresponsabile la storia della copertina di Abbey Road, Starway to heaven ascoltata a ritroso, Brina Jones e il suo sosia. Roba per pischelletti con cui sono cresciuto io nei lontani anni 70/80. 
Hail Hail Rock'n'roll, dudes.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ehi, stai sereno, capisco benissimo. Peraltro ora devo anche andare quindi comunque non avrei avuto tempo. Cmq non volevo parlare di rock duro ma roba più vecchia nel tempo. Insomma irresponsabile la storia della copertina di Abbey Road, Starway to heaven ascoltata a ritroso, Brina Jones e il suo sosia. Roba per pischelletti con cui sono cresciuto io nei lontani anni 70/80.
> Hail Hail Rock'n'roll, dudes.


 
aaaah, beh.....robina da scule medie!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sono serenissimo, comunque!!!


----------



## Old reale (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me sconvolgono parecchio le esperienze di quelli che escono dal loro corpo in condizioni di coma o di pericolo di vita.
> oh..raccontano tutti le stesse cose, le stesse sensazioni e le stesse immagini non può essere una autosuggestione collettiva.


il cervello può farti sembrare reale qualsiasi cosa. e siccome, secondo me e in generale, funziona allo stesso modo per tutti gli esseri umani, in circostanza estreme simili ha o può avere la stessa (o quasi) reazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma hai mai avuto quella che definiscono una esperienza paranormale?


Non ci credo.
Ma ho avuto episodi di premonizione.
Più volte ho sognato luoghi o situazioni mai visti e poi vissute in seguito.
Mi è successo di nuovo appena settimana scorsa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Però in efeftti, se ascolti bene, anche tu ti accorgeresti dell'auto.
> Ho provato a farci caso. Adesso abito al secondo piano e anche con le finestre chiuse mi accorgo quando arriva mio marito dal rumore della sua auto e dal modo in cui sbatte la portiera.
> Solo che noi dobbiamo proprio metterci tutta l'attenzione possibile...loro sono infallibili





moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo sviluppo dell'intelligenza, ha attenuato i nostri sensi e i nostri istinti... credo sia normale.
> Loro sono molto abili a percepire cose che anche i nostri lontani antenati sentivano... noi ora non più. Ma noi possiamo comporre la nona sinfonia di Beethoven, o andare sulla Luna, o curare malattie terribili.
> C'è sempre un dare-avere, e non esiste mai guadagno senza qualche perdita.


 Magari hanno anche la mente meno impegnata a ...pensare...


----------



## Old amarax (1 Aprile 2009)

Il paranormale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  a me fa paura...brrr
Io ho avuto qualche premonizione nella storia di lui e lei.
Peccato che ho fatto le cose sbagliate...se no.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 avrei messo la parola fine un bel pò di tempo fa.


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2009)

Ragazzi mi avete fatto paura!
Io non ho paura di nulla, qualcuno mi ha anche detto che sono una spericolata perchè mi piace il rischio, la sfida, ma ho il terrore di una sola cosa: i fantasmi. Non riesco neanche a guardare film in cui si parla di fantasmi ed anche adesso che ne sto parlando ho paura.
A me succede spesso di sognare o pensare ad una persona (che magari non vedo da settimane) e incontrarla o sentirla il giorno stesso.
Mi è capitato di sognare situazioni poi realmente accadute.
A volte ho delle premonizioni, delle forti sensazioni che poi trovano riscontro dopo poco.
E poi, nel corridoio della mia casa è appesa una fotografia di Padre Pio, i miei sono molto devoti, ed ogni volta che ci passo davanti sento un profumo di fiori....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Aprile 2009)

Il sentire profumi che non ci sono è un sintomo di iniziale Alzheimer.
Con questo non voglio certo dire che chi li sente ne è affetto, ma che se è un sintomo di una malattia del sistema nervoso è possibile che mini "corto circuiti" possano avvenire anche in stato di salute e dare sensazioni di odori o di contatti. (per Padre Pio non escluderei l'inclusione in immagine vendute ai devoti di microcapsule rilascianti profumo nel tempo).

Per quanto delle sensazioni di dejavù si tratta anche qui di nostre attribuzioni.
Mi inquietano invece i sogni raccontati e poi vissuti di situazioni che non si possono immaginare in anticipo.

Comunque non ho mai avuto premonizione di cose belle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e nemmeno di cose brutte che avrei potuto prevedere


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ehi, stai sereno, capisco benissimo. Peraltro ora devo anche andare quindi comunque non avrei avuto tempo. Cmq non volevo parlare di rock duro ma roba più vecchia nel tempo. Insomma irresponsabile la storia della copertina di Abbey Road, Starway to heaven ascoltata a ritroso, Brina Jones e il suo sosia. Roba per pischelletti con cui sono cresciuto io nei lontani anni 70/80.
> Hail Hail Rock'n'roll, dudes.


 Dai, apri il post che è interessante! E se sai qualcosa anche su Mick Jagger, posta pure quello


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari hanno anche la mente meno impegnata a ...pensare...


 Esatto, è quello che volevo dire... e fanno uscir fuori un altro tipo di attenzione, senza arrivare a scomodare il paranormale.


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Il sentire profumi che non ci sono è un sintomo di iniziale Alzheimer.*
> Con questo non voglio certo dire che chi li sente ne è affetto, ma che se è un sintomo di una malattia del sistema nervoso è possibile che mini "corto circuiti" possano avvenire anche in stato di salute e dare sensazioni di odori o di contatti.


io credo di avere i primi sintomi dell'alzheimer ma gli odori non li ho mai sentiti.
però la sensazione reale di qualcosa fisicamente presente sopra la mia testa si. fortissima.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (2 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io credo di avere i primi sintomi dell'alzheimer ma gli odori non li ho mai sentiti.
> però la sensazione reale di qualcosa fisicamente presente sopra la mia testa si. fortissima.


ah, beh.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...quella è l'aureola.....


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ah, beh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma così giovane già mi è venuta????


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io credo di avere i primi sintomi dell'alzheimer ma gli odori non li ho mai sentiti.
> *però la sensazione reale di qualcosa fisicamente presente sopra la mia testa si*. fortissima.


 ... corna?


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... corna?


aiut


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... corna?


hai voglia...
ma queste volano


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai voglia...
> ma queste volano


----------



## Old irresponsabile (2 Aprile 2009)

*post lunghissimo ma interessante..*

per chi ha pazienza.




<FONT face=Verdana size=2>Il DNA umano è un Internet biologico, superiore, sotto molti aspetti, a quello artificiale. La più recente ricerca scientifica russa spiega, direttamente o indirettamente, fenomeni quali la chiaroveggenza, l'intuizione, gli atti spontanei ed a distanza di cura, l'auto-guarigione, le tecniche di affermazione, la luce o aure insolite intorno alle persone (concretamente, dei maestri spirituali), l'influenza della mente sui modelli climatici e molto ancora. Inoltre, ci sono segni di un tipo di medicina completamente nuova nella quale il DNA può essere influenzato e
riprogrammato dalle parole e dalle frequenza SENZA sezionare e rimpiazzare geni individuali.
Solo il 10% del nostro DNA viene utilizzato per costruire le proteine. Questo subcomplesso di DNA è quello che interessa i ricercatori occidentali che lo stanno esaminando e catalogando. L'altro 90% è considerato "DNA rottame". Tuttavia, i ricercatori russi, convinti che la natura non è stupida, hanno riunito linguisti e genetisti per intraprendere un'esplorazione di quel 90% di "DNA rottame". I loro risultati, scoperte e conclusioni sono semplicemente rivoluzionarie! Secondo loro, il nostro DNA non solo è il responsabile della costruzione del nostro corpo, ma serve anche da magazzino di informazioni e per la comunicazione.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (2 Aprile 2009)

niente da fare, è un articolo troppo lungo, me lo taglia.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> niente da fare, è un articolo troppo lungo, me lo taglia.


tanto non avevamo pazienza


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

non credo nei fenomeni paranormali
credo nei fenomeni paraculi invece


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non credo nei fenomeni paranormali
> credo nei fenomeni paraculi invece


senti anche tu aria sulla testa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> senti anche tu aria sulla testa?


 no mi pizzica solo un p'o il naso e a volte anche il culo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (2 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non credo nei fenomeni paranormali
> credo nei fenomeni paraculi invece


 
di seguito riportato il fenomeno paranormale occorso al Giacobazzi.

Era una notte di tempesta quando nel caldo del suo lettuccio, il nostro ebbe l'avviso di ciò che sarebbe stato il suo futuro. Gli apparve in sogno l'insuperabile, l'insormontabile, l'inarrivabile (ecc.ecc.) Ravul Casadei insieme a tutta l'orchestra. Stupito ed emozionato egli (il Poveta) si inginocchiò e disse "cut vegna un chencar, sei proprio te...l'insuperabile, l'insormontabile (ecc. ecc.) Ravul?" Il grande Ravul rispose alzando una piadina al prosciutto:" a sò me!" Tremando per la tensione (ma anche perchè la caldaia era rotta e faceva un freddo della Madonna), Giuseppe chiese:" Cosa ti conduce a me o grande Ravul?" L'insuperabile (ecc. ecc. che due maroni!) alzò una piadina al cielo e battendola due volte sulla testa del Poveta pronunciò la famosissima frase: *Va' dove ti porta l'apecar!* Và per locali e mercati, per fiere e sagre pavesane, fermati in ogni pavese e in ogni pavesino, in ogni luogo dove manca un pò di cultura tu la devi portare. Và ad inculturare le masse, che tanto ne hanno bisogno, e se ti capita incultura anche le massaie, che forse ne hanno bisogno di più!


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il sentire profumi che non ci sono è un sintomo di iniziale Alzheimer.
> Con questo non voglio certo dire che chi li sente ne è affetto, ma che se è un sintomo di una malattia del sistema nervoso è possibile che mini "corto circuiti" possano avvenire anche in stato di salute e dare sensazioni di odori o di contatti. (per Padre Pio non escluderei l'inclusione in immagine vendute ai devoti di microcapsule rilascianti profumo nel tempo).
> 
> Per quanto delle sensazioni di dejavù si tratta anche qui di nostre attribuzioni.
> ...


Persa è un quadro, non credo possa contenere microcapsule.
Sui sogni Tatina un pò di tempo fa mi disse che avrei dovuto lavorare su questa mia "capacità" ma non ho tempo....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (2 Aprile 2009)

*..............................*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai, apri il post che è interessante! E se sai qualcosa anche su Mick Jagger, posta pure quello



Come al solito, devo scappare.
Per il momento beccati questo antipasto. Gossips, divertenti. Rock on !


http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdai...-stones-list-of-the-25-best-rock-rumors-ever/


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ah, beh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ti sei confuso con me...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per chi ha pazienza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è una grande novità si rifà a teorie, superate, secondo le quali la cultura sarebbe parzialmente ereditaria...magari...


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Come al solito, devo scappare.
> Per il momento beccati questo antipasto. Gossips, divertenti. Rock on !
> 
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdai...-stones-list-of-the-25-best-rock-rumors-ever/


 _Angie Bowie caught her husband in bed with Mick Jagger._

Tutto normale, direi_..._ visto il marito


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è una grande novità si rifà a teorie, superate, secondo le quali la cultura sarebbe parzialmente ereditaria...magari...


 Non la cultura... semmai ricordi ancestrali che possono essere in qualche modo "memorizzati" nel dna. Non sono teorie superate, anzi.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Angie Bowie caught her husband in bed with Mick Jagger._
> 
> Tutto normale, direi_..._ visto il marito


Era anche parecchio risaputo


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2009)

Io sono scettica e dubito che qualcosa possa sopravvivere alla morte fisica quindi spiriti e spiritelli, anime in pena nin zo!

Inoltre credo di essere poco interessante per gli alieni, che certamente sono dei tipi poco raccomandabili


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io sono scettica e dubito che qualcosa possa sopravvivere alla morte fisica quindi spiriti e spiritelli, anime in pena nin zo!
> 
> Inoltre credo di essere poco interessante per gli alieni, *che certamente sono dei tipi poco raccomandabili*


 Lo penso anche io... non che noi si possa dar lezioni, basta leggere questo forum...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io... non che noi si possa dar lezioni, basta leggere questo forum...


Infatti pensa quanto sta malmesso chi ci viene a studiare


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti pensa quanto sta malmesso *chi ci viene a studiare*


 Dubito che qualcuno sprechi così il suo tempo...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dubito che qualcuno sprechi così il suo tempo...



Mai dire mai

Comunque la mia unica esperienza col paranormale sono stati i 2 kg di aragosta che ho ingerito... credo di aver visto la madonna


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

*lassa stai s'aligusta...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai dire mai
> 
> Comunque la mia unica esperienza col paranormale sono stati i 2 kg di aragosta che ho ingerito... *credo di aver visto la madonna*


Quelli saranno i litri di vermentino che ti sarai scaraffata...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quelli saranno i litri di vermentino che ti sarai scaraffata...


Anche... infatti l'ho innaffiata con vermentino... vedi che sei veggente


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche... infatti l'ho innaffiata con vermentino... vedi che sei veggente


 Beh col cannonau l'aragosta la distruggeresti... l'acqua tu la usi giusto per lavarti e per i fiori... inizia a fare qualche giornata calda... 
Insomma, non ci voleva Nostradamus


----------

